# Northwest



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Anyone know where the different stakes will be held?


----------



## chessielvr (Feb 8, 2003)

I hope someone knows before tomorrow so we are not driving from Fall City to Monroe looking. I need that extra sleep.


----------



## Gary Wayne Abbott I (Dec 21, 2003)

I was told that on Friday the Open will be at Cherry Valley and the Qual will be at Greenleafs. All stakes will likely be conducted at Carlsons on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Cynthia Tallman (Jul 25, 2006)

That is correct. Open at Cherry Valley Qual at Greenleaf's on Friday. All stakes at Carlson's on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## chessielvr (Feb 8, 2003)

Doug and I thank you for the info.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Any news yet? Callbacks?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open first series was a triple, two retired. You ran from hay bales. Long mark was straight out in front with a flyer shorter and tight to the long gunner. Those marks were a flower pot with the long mark going to the right and flyer going to the left. There was at least one ditch with water between the line and the long gunner. The third mark was about 90 degrees to the right and thrown from the far side of a ditch from right to left and in toward the near side. There were stands of cover to throw the dogs off line to that mark as well as running water and the ditch. It appeared that even with a good line through the cover and the water, if the dogs crossed and squared the ditch, it threw them way off line to the right. Lots of big hunts on that bird. There was also a thick stand of cover on line to the long bird that forced most of the dogs to go offline either right or left. Lots of hunting on the middle bird as well because the wind was blowing scent from the flyer across the line to the long bird and the ditch enroute also caused some problems. The order of the throws were middle bird first, then right hand bird, then flyer.

Callbacks to the land blind (30 dogs, 6 scratches):

1,2,3,5,6,9,11,12,14,16,17,20,21,22,24,25,27,29,30,32,36,37,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,48

The land blind was short but with several key points enroute. A gunner (the blind planter) was just sitting in the field and some distance to the left of the line to the blind and toward the end of the blind. The line went over the corner of the hay bales, across a road, between a tall post and a tall bush, and out into an open field.

Callbacks to the water blind tomorrow (21 dogs):

2, 3, 6, 9, 14, 16, 20, 21, 24, 25, 27, 29, 36, 37, 40, 41, 43, 44, 45, 46, 48 

The Qual finished tonight. I heard that 30 dogs went to the double land/water blind and 8 were carried to the final series. Sorry I don't know the results.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur land marks were a quad with two retired. The field was relatively flat with a long patch of corn stalks surrounding water and running across the line to all four birds. Long retired bird down first thrown from the end of a tree line on the right side of the field thrown right to left into the middle of an open green area with bushes behind toward another row of trees at the end of the field. Shorter bird thrown along treeline right to left toward the holding blind for the long gun into an small cove of green with trees behind. That gunner stayed out. Short retired mark thrown left to right from inside but near the front edge of the patch of corn stalks toward a point at the end of the patch. Flyer on the right shooting left to right angled back into the cornstalks. The three marks and gunners on the right were very tight to each other. Although there were some variations, the majority of the dogs that had problems went back to the old fall from the up gun rather than punching through to the long mark.

Callbacks to the land blind (28 dogs):

1, 2, 3, 7, 9, 13, 17, 18, 19, 21, 23, 27, 29, 31, 33, 34, 36, 37, 38, 40, 42, 43, 44, 48, 49, 52, 54, 55

The double land blind started close to 4:30 with a very short blind at the base of a tree on the left at a corner formed by two tree lines meeting in a V-shape. The longer blind was along the right hand edge of a two-track road that followed the the right tree line of the V. The perfect line to the blind was in the thick grass about a foot or two wide lining the right side of the road with a short grass field on the right. Sort of a tightrope effect that would tend to throw the dogs off right into the short grass or left onto the road.

Open callbacks to the water marks which started about 4:00 after initially running a dog or two on one test and then deciding to change the test (13 dogs):

2, 6, 14, 16, 24, 29, 36, 37, 41, 43, 45, 46, 48

Derby starts tomorrow after the Open is finished.

We are headed home tomorrow so someone else will have to take over reporting from here.


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

OPEN RESULTS:
1st Ringo, H/Gonia
2nd Friday, H/ Gonia
3rd Piper, H/ Abbott
4th Windy, H/ Bob Crabb
RJ Turbo, H/ Bill Fruehling
Jams: Mozart,H/ Marilyn Dahlheim
Gitr, H/ Rolando Cornelio
Coal, H/ Vandebrake
Chole, H/Abbott
Sophie, H/Jeff Bartlett

Hope I didn't anyone. Congratulations to All!


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Sorry for the above Typo. I meant to say, hope I didn't forget anyone.


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Janet, Good for you!!! So very proud of you guys. Good job Ringo.

Mike


----------



## KPL (Oct 13, 2008)

Congrats Ringo, Jim, Janet, and Mike for the Open win! You all done good!


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the congrats. Big thank you to Jim Gonia for raising Ringo's game so well & so high. Thanks too to Bill Sargenti for the great foundation.
I am THRILLED


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Janet, wonderful news. You must be so proud of Ringo.


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

DERBY RESULTS:

1st Handy H/ Gonia
2nd Odin, H/ Armand Fangsrud
3rd Mako, H/ Gonia
4th Lady, H/ Steve Gaafstra
RJ Fletch, H/ Gonia
Jam Cody, H/ Gary Johnson


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Judy Myers said:


> Janet, wonderful news. You must be so proud of Ringo.


Judy,
Thanks. I am unbelievably proud of my naughty boy. Can't wait to see him next week.
See you soon


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Armand and Odin.!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Janet and Ringo!


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

Am 
1st. Gitr/Cornelio 
2nd. Chip/hartl
3rd. Emmitt/tallman 
4th. Stanley/gunn

Open 
2nd. Friday/Gonia
3rd. Piper/Gary A.
4th. Windy/crabb


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats to all placements on the Am and to Bente on the Q win and Steve on the Derby 4th.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Great job Ro! It was a great win. Nothing came easy for anyone!


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Big congratulations to Rolando with Git'r! HPW


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations to you, Rolando, on your Win with GIT'R! Your hard work has paid off! Mike and Kareen


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

Congrats to Babyducks drop the puck "Handy " owner Rich Charrier and trainer Jim Gonia for the derby win. Your momma and your 11 1/2 siblings and I are proud.


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks everyone!! im very proud of my Git'R Done! its been one heck of a year!


----------

